# Car Park Rumor



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

Please note i heard a Rumor the Judge's are also checking the Waxstock car parks as well and if, your motor is not up to scratch , it will be towed away to save the shame,it will be Towed to the close DW Bunker for the Full works.
So don't say you have not been warned:buffer:


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 28, 2011)

haha


----------



## SKY (Sep 25, 2011)

Derek are you going to be there?


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

SKY said:


> Derek are you going to be there?


No , but will be flying down next Wed with son to Goodwood on Thursday for 4 days then up to Cousins in Ware for a few days:thumb:


----------



## rob750 (Apr 17, 2006)

Thats mine gone it hasnt been washed since the last lot of snow


----------



## CraigQQ (Jan 20, 2011)

if the full works includes a respray.. they can happily tow my a3 away for the full works.

QQ is staying at home.. can't be doing with it's terrible MPG on long runs.. last time I drove from London to Edinburgh it cost me £110 on fuel one way!!
A3 will be about £75-80 return journey to Peterborough!!

They will get a nice surprise if they swirl check it though... check this awesome respray it had before I bought it.. I planned to respray... that was 5 years ago haha! but it runs like a champ!


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

CraigQQ said:


> if the full works includes a respray.. they can happily tow my a3 away for the full works.
> 
> QQ is staying at home.. can't be doing with it's terrible MPG on long runs.. last time I drove from London to Edinburgh it cost me £110 on fuel one way!!
> A3 will be about £75-80 return journey to Peterborough!!
> ...


Mosaic A3 that may catch on £110 from Edinburgh to London that is serious stuff Broch to Gatwick £75 last time and 231bhp


----------



## The_Bouncer (Nov 24, 2010)

^ :lol:

Can't beat the crazed effect Craig - Big in certain parts of Europe I hear.....

Make sure we catch up my man :thumb:

J


----------



## CraigQQ (Jan 20, 2011)

Derekh929 said:


> Mosaic A3 that may catch on £110 from Edinburgh to London that is serious stuff Broch to Gatwick £75 last time and 231bhp


It's such a good car though... feck the respray, the cars barely worth it! I only paid £300 for it 5 years ago, and it's had a full set of brakes, pads and 1 refurbed caliper.. in 5 years and passed every MOT (I needed two tyres for the back 2 months ago.. got two part worns with 4mm tread left free from my mate.. jobs a good'un)



The_Bouncer said:


> ^ :lol:
> 
> Can't beat the crazed effect Craig - Big in certain parts of Europe I hear.....
> 
> ...


Yeah.. that's what I'm going to claim Jay.. bumpers paint flaking where mum keeps catching the gate post as she leaves the drive.. bit of rust here and there.. it's a Euro Style Rat Rod haha

I'll make sure to find you for a catch up mate. Last time I seen you must have been April 1st last year in Kent.


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

CraigQQ said:


> It's such a good car though... feck the respray, the cars barely worth it! I only paid £300 for it 5 years ago, and it's had a full set of brakes, pads and 1 refurbed caliper.. in 5 years and passed every MOT (I needed two tyres for the back 2 months ago.. got two part worns with 4mm tread left free from my mate.. jobs a good'un)
> 
> Yeah.. that's what I'm going to claim Jay.. bumpers paint flaking where mum keeps catching the gate post as she leaves the drive.. bit of rust here and there.. it's a Euro Style Rat Rod haha
> 
> I'll make sure to find you for a catch up mate. Last time I seen you must have been April 1st last year in Kent.


£300 5 years ago know that is what you call cheap motoring, enjoy the show you have earned your break


----------



## Kimo (Jun 7, 2013)

If the cars get towed away and the full works then I may call off our detailing day tomorow :lol:


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

Kimo73 said:


> If the cars get towed away and the full works then I may call off our detailing day tomorow :lol:


Yes but the owners go as well to the Bunker to do the work:lol: and finish the other one's being towed


----------



## Kimo (Jun 7, 2013)

:lol: 

Looks like we best put the day back on then


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

Kimo73 said:


> :lol:
> 
> Looks like we best put the day back on then


Yes you better with Whizzer & The Bouncer on the Gate


----------

